# Oops! Fell off the FODMAP wagon...



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been SO GOOD the whole last month!

I cut all gluten and started off with a 3 day juice fast and slowly re-introduced FODMAP style food. Going to yoga everyday. Taking herbal/homeopathic remedies. No drugs. No booze. I've just recently reintroduced coffee to my diet. I don't think one cup hurts me.

I'm learning what agrees with me and what doesn't but I lost it tonight.

My bf made gluten free spaghetti complete with artichoke sauce and wheat free meat balls. All I've been eating, more or less is spinach as I try food out and build my personal safety food list. I mean, I AM trying new food! So I'm not completely off the wagon, but I know I'm supposed to eat in small amounts. I just had two heaping bowls of spaghetti. It was sooo so good. I haven't eaten like this in a while! OOf. I hope I'm not gonna pay for it. =(

All I can do is sit&#8230; and wait. >_<


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Woo hoo!!!! I had a fabulous morning poop today! Last night's dinner was digestible!!!

DeBoles corn flour spaghetti, Gia Russa artichoke pasta sauce, and grass fed organic ground beef with spices and herbs for meat balls. I also added ground flax and whole fresh parsley leaves to the mix. I still think I have to be careful with tomatoes but this is great.


----------

